# Is sat nav still a must have come re-sale?



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Now that there are so many very good portable sat nav units on sale, and most seem to be better than the OEM units, is it still important to have one in a car so you can shift it easily come resale?

I'm guessing that it will be the case on premium cars like Porsche 911s, BMW 7 series / X5, big Audis etc, but what about the mid range like BMW Z4 Coupe, Audi TT, Caymen etc?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I would'nt say it adds value, but would say it certainly helps on resale, despite the fact some of the aftermarket stuff is as good if not better

***edit*** from looking at all the cars i see when i drive in to town just about everyone has a tom tom et al, so maybe not too important

Sorry for the Lib Dem reply :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

People do expect more, now everyone expects electric windows and Aircon. and as a result most manufactures have it as standard.

The top range cars i belive it should be there. On the Mk2 TT i recon it wont add anything to the car but it will make urs sell quicker.

The Mk1 doesnt have it and when coming to sell most people just ask does it have BOSE and 6CD.

so to recap not essental on the mid range cars but it will help u sell quicker in the future. all my mates who bought E46 BM's all bought cars with the SatNav (and they were the same price as the BMW without it)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> *The Mk1 doesnt have it*


Mine does :roll: :wink: But I wouldn't expect it to gain any extra pennies when I sell. When I bought it the independant dealer said he should be charging more as it had OEM SatNav and Cruise but he had only just discovered it when I was about to hand over the money so he let it go.

With all the aftermarket systems around, many of them better than OEM kit, I don't really think it's a top priority come resale. More of a "nice to have" IMO.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Unless you're buying a barge al la X5 mid to top spec Merc/BMW etc I don't think it's expected.

With decent Sat Nav devices coming in at Â£130+ now it's increasingly becoming difficult to justify the expenditure on OEM units although there is no disputing their convenience.

Iâ€™ve got a TomTom standalone unit, I have it on my phone and Iâ€™m sure I have it somewhere on my long forgotten about PDA. It wouldnâ€™t rank highly as a requirement for a replacement car.

You can retrofit OEM Sat Nav units on some cars a fair bit cheaper than you would if you were to tick the options box at a dealer. Iâ€™m sure I saw a company advertising OEM Sat Navs fitted for Audi/VW with the R32 one coming in at around Â£600ish?

p.s. I would pay extra NOT to have Bose.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Any premium Merc must have COMAND (which includes Sat Nav) otherwise it is an immediate Â£2k off the car and a limited market that want to buy it from you. There are turn by turn options on some of the stereo systems but these are not popular and get penalised in the same way.

Sure it is the same for most other premium brands. Not sure the Z4, TT falls into this category... :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

OEM units are still way too expensive. Up to Â£3500 is a rip off, however good and integrated the system is.

We have seen CD changers come down massively in price due to proliferation of ipods etc. Sat Nav is due to do the same as it becomes increasingly harder to justify Â£1500-Â£3500 for a system easily matched for <Â£200.

In dash Satnav is a nice to have, but not essential for many buying second hand.

And, slightly on a tangent, what about all those who have paid for anlaogue in car TV, when that braodcast system is switched off? Not sure which OEMS now provide digital as part of system.


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

ebay OEM units cost about Â£3-500 and could be removed and re-sold for about the same amount when you sell the car on if need be.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> In dash Satnav is a nice to have, but not essential for many buying second hand.


Agreed, but... don't know how much truth there is in it, but I've been told that the likes of CAP now quote a "with sat-nav" and "without sat-nav" price (for certain marques, eg. BMW), so if it costs Â£1500 and you'll get Â£1k more for the car on trade-in 3 yrs down the line then it might be Â£500 well spent? (integrated system etc).


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Essential on certain cars.

The M3 is worth circa Â£2k less without nav to a dealer, and on my last enquiry into a Z4M, the salesman found one on the system without Nav and instantly dismissed it without even trying to sell it to me.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> The M3 is worth circa Â£2k less without nav to a dealer


Â£2k??? It costs less than that as an option :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > The M3 is worth circa Â£2k less without nav to a dealer
> ...


Yep, daft isn't it.

On a vanilla Z4 (say 2.5 or 3.0) Z4 it might make Â£3-400 difference on a nearly new car, yet on a Z4M it becomes a residual disaster if you've not got it. Some of these options have a cumulative effect too - if you rang a dealer and tried to trade an M3 with no nav, no 19" alloys, in a flat red colour, and with wood interior trim, he would send you away :lol:

On the TT I don't think it will make too much difference though TBH, because not having nav is the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

Adds no value (Â£100 or so) on most cars, but i'd pick the one with, over the one without at that same price.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

whynot said:


> Adds no value (Â£100 or so) on most cars, but i'd pick the one with, over the one without at that same price.


What's wrong with the old fashioned AA Roadmap for Â£10.99?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> whynot said:
> 
> 
> > Adds no value (Â£100 or so) on most cars, but i'd pick the one with, over the one without at that same price.
> ...


The dealer won't give you f**k all for it on trade in, that's wot's wrong.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The Edition 30 in my local dealer had sat nav and IMO it lifts the interior of the Golf. Mine was already specced without it and I wouldn't pay the Â£1500+ plus that VW want for it anyway.

I bought one on ebay for Â£480, plus a DVD nav disc and have just fitted it myself. It takes 20 minutes in the Golf and is really easy to do. It's not completely OEM as you get a shark fin aerial if you order it from the factory that has the nav antenna built in. Mine came with an external aerial which I have currently mounted on top of the dash (discreetly) but I may mount it under the dash at some point to hide it completely.

I'm keeping the original stereo and if the nav doesn't look like adding value at resale I will re-fit the standard head unit and ebay the nav.

Major downside is I don't have the "highline" computer which displays instructions in the DIS, they are only available on the nav screen.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

When I bought my 997 I noticed in Glass's Guide that all the prices quoted assumed a certain specification. In my case all the values shown in Glass's "assumed" that it came with "Sat Nav" as standard. So if I didn't have it then I was already on a hiding to nothing insofar as 2nd hand values were concerned.

So, in some cases "sat Nav" is expected and in other's it's not. Guess it's down to the value of the car to an extent, what value though is anyone's guess, perhaps Â£30k.


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

Carlos said:


> The Edition 30 in my local dealer had sat nav and IMO it lifts the interior of the Golf. Mine was already specced without it and I wouldn't pay the Â£1500+ plus that VW want for it anyway.


I agree its pricey but you are not really being fair to VW as for that price you get the nav unit, a 6-CD changer, armrest, covered bottle holder and the highline computer so as a full package is not as bad as it first seems.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Merlin66 said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > The Edition 30 in my local dealer had sat nav and IMO it lifts the interior of the Golf. Mine was already specced without it and I wouldn't pay the Â£1500+ plus that VW want for it anyway.
> ...


But the Nav package is Â£1845, so still works out about Â£1500 for Nav once you've taken account of the other bits you get :?


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> Merlin66 said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


I did say I agree with you its pricey - just wanted to clarrify what you get for the money. If you opt for the armrest and six CD at around Â£400 plus Â£45 highline computer. pick up the MFD2 on ebay for Â£500 and fir it yourself you can certainly save alot of cash. That also gives you the option of taking it out again before you sell it as you would still have the factory fitted audio to go back in. Stick the MFD2 back on ebay and you will get most of your outlay back.


----------

